# "Catholic Church no longer swears by truth of the Bible"



## rgrove (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's an article entitle Catholic Church no longer swears by truth of the Bible. Some interesting quotes contained in it are:


"_The Catholic bishops of England, Wales and Scotland are warning their five million worshippers, as well as any others drawn to the study of scripture, that they should not expect "œtotal accuracy" from the Bible.

"œWe should not expect to find in Scripture full scientific accuracy or complete historical precision," they say in The Gift of Scripture._"

...

"_In the document, the bishops acknowledge their debt to biblical scholars. They say the Bible must be approached in the knowledge that it is "œGod´s word expressed in human language" and that proper acknowledgement should be given both to the word of God and its human dimensions.

They say the Church must offer the gospel in ways "œappropriate to changing times, intelligible and attractive to our contemporaries".

The Bible is true in passages relating to human salvation, they say, but continue: "œWe should not expect total accuracy from the Bible in other, secular matters." _"

...

"i[]As examples of passages not to be taken literally, the bishops cite the early chapters of Genesis, comparing them with early creation legends from other cultures, especially from the ancient East. The bishops say it is clear that the primary purpose of these chapters was to provide religious teaching and that they could not be described as historical writing.

Similarly, they refute the apocalyptic prophecies of Revelation, the last book of the Christian Bible, in which the writer describes the work of the risen Jesus, the death of the Beast and the wedding feast of Christ the Lamb.

The bishops say: "œSuch symbolic language must be respected for what it is, and is not to be interpreted literally. We should not expect to discover in this book details about the end of the world, about how many will be saved and about when the end will come." [/i]"


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 4, 2005)

V. The purest Churches under heaven are subject both to mixture and error; *and some have so degenerated, as to become no Churches of Christ, but synagogues of Satan*.


----------



## Herald (Oct 4, 2005)

The Church of Rome has long since abandoned any claim to being a Christian church.


----------



## August (Oct 4, 2005)

RC's insist that this one of the strengths of their church compared to protestants, that they submit to the interpretation of the Vatican, because it removes all uncertainty about the meaning of Scripture. To me it looks like they are interpreting Scripture to fit the prevailing social climate.


----------



## Laura (Oct 5, 2005)

_They say the Church must offer the gospel in ways "œappropriate to changing times, intelligible and attractive to our contemporaries"._







Don't Catholics believe that God at least foresees all things? Could he not foresee "changing times" when he was giving us his all-sufficient revelation???


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 5, 2005)

Mat 7:13	Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide [is] the gate, and broad [is] the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgrove_
> The Bible is true in passages relating to human salvation, they say, but continue: "œWe should not expect total accuracy from the Bible in other, secular matters." [/i]"



If they were even just to limit their error to the rejection of literal interpretation of certain accounts, that error would still be no greater than what many evangelicals commit today. But the above statement goes to another level, and is one of the most disturbing among their statements, as it logically includes even basic biblical teaching on the Christian life.


----------



## Herald (Oct 5, 2005)

> If they were even just to limit their error to the rejection of literal interpretation of certain accounts, that error would still be no greater than what many evangelicals commit today.



The difference being that individuals err as individuals and the R.C.C. does so as an ecclesiastical body.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 5, 2005)

Just makes me sick


----------



## turmeric (Oct 5, 2005)

Is this at all similar to neo-orthodoxy, with its insistence that the text isn't inerrant?


----------



## historyb (Nov 13, 2005)

*Catholic Church no longer swears by truth of the Bible...*

 it never did.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by historyb_
> it never did.



That was going to be MY reply!!!

As ex-Roman clergy I know how unbiblical that, uh, "church" is.


----------

